# Cleaning question



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a 24/7 OSS 45 which I love. Over 600 rounds and has never once not went bang. This is the first 45 that I have owned and was supprised at how dirty the barrell/gun would get after a 100 rounds or so. My 9mm doesnt get near as dirty. So I'm guessing that there is just more powder used up in the 45 that makes the difference. No problem field stripping it at home and cleaning the barrel/slide. But my question is---is it possible to dip the gun in a bucket with warm soapy water and wash out down inside the gun where its hard to get to. Looks like that would throughly clean all the inside. Then use a air compressor to blow dry the gun completely and then apply a thin coat of oil. I'm new to the pistol world so if this is totaly rediculous please dont hammer me. But just seems like a good way to throughly clean the gun in a easy way.


Thanks


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I wouldn't use soap and water. I just don't think that will break up the crud well, if at all. I've used Gun Scrubber and Powder Blast aerosols.

Then there is this, which is what you're talking about.

http://www.cylinder-slide.com/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=catshow&ref=Dunk


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks, I checked that out but after reading about it, think I'll just do it the hard, slow way. Thanks for your reply

Robin


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I have used this stuff on my Glocks, Taurus, Rugers, Sig and Springfield. Polymer, aluminum, stainless and blued. It has never damaged any of my firearms and does a great job. Dries quick too.


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Going to Bass Pro tonight, I'll look and see if they have that or something similar. Actually going there to maybe pick up another 9mm. Got my short list in hand but knowing me, I'll probably come back with something that wasnt even on it. Looking for a CCW but just not a fan of the super small ones. Wanting at least a 4" barrel. Anyway, thanks again for the replies.

Robin


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Gun Scrubber for me.

Let us know how you idea works.

:smt1099


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Been using MPRO 7 available here http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/cid=0/k=mpro7/t=P/ksubmit=y/Products/All/search=mpro7 among other places Great Stuff!

http://www.mpro7.com/ there website


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't bother with aerosols except on my crew served weapons, and thats usually cause some jackass took it out, left it on a boat somewhere and let it rust away and now it's seized and is near impossible to break down. 

on anything else, if there's a spot I can't get to by field stripping, and I REALLY want to get it clean for some reason, then I either break it down beyond a field strip, bare frame if I have to, learn how to break it down that far (if I don't already) or get very creative with my cleaning methods.


----------

